# Multi User Tivo



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

It would be nice to have a multi user Tivo, customized SP list/NPL/etc.

My NPL is littered with kids stuff and sob story movies....I do group by show but its still a mess.


----------



## eatmydave (Feb 5, 2008)

Haha, Mine too!!


----------

